# Alerta Tsunami no Japão



## miguel (15 Nov 2006 às 12:49)

Acabou de fazer um forte sismo de 8.1 nas ilhas kuril e pelos relatos de que a agua recuou em muitas zonas tudo leva a crer da forte possibilidade de ocorrer um Tsunami nas próximas horas na costa do Japão e Russia 

http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/asiapcf/11/15/japan.tsunami.ap/index.html


----------



## Seringador (15 Nov 2006 às 13:14)

Boas,

Foi forte segundo USGS foi de 7,8,
Earthquake Details
Magnitude 7.8 (Major) 
Date-Time Wednesday, November 15, 2006 at 11:14:16 (UTC)
= Coordinated Universal Time 
Wednesday, November 15, 2006 at 10:14:16 PM 
= local time at epicenter Time of Earthquake in other Time Zones 

Location 46.683°N, 153.224°E 
Depth 27.7 km (17.2 miles) 
Region KURIL ISLANDS 
Distances 445 km (275 miles) ENE of Kuril'sk, Kuril Islands
495 km (305 miles) SSW of Severo-Kuril'sk, Kuril Islands, Russia
1665 km (1030 miles) NE of TOKYO, Japan
7170 km (4450 miles) NE of MOSCOW, Russia

Location Uncertainty horizontal +/- 7.1 km (4.4 miles); depth +/- 5.6 km (3.5 miles) 
Parameters Nst=213, Nph=213, Dmin=806.3 km, Rmss=0.97 sec, Gp= 58°,
M-type=moment magnitude (Mw), Version=7  
Source USGS NEIC (WDCS-D)

Fica aqui:
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/usvcam.php
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Maps/region/Asia.php
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Maps/10/155_45.php


----------



## Iceberg (15 Nov 2006 às 14:45)

É verdade, mas o Japão tem tudo controlado, dificilmente as populações serão surpreendidas pela chegada das ondas ... isto sim, é verdadeira Protecção Civil.


----------

